# Tilera To Release 100-Core Processor



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Tilera To Release 100-Core Processor.

Tilera targets Intel, AMD with 100-core processor.

*Tilera hopes its new chips either replace or work alongside chips from Intel and AMD*

Most interesting - I like the power profile, but I am aiming my future computer purchases at 32nm or less.

-- Tom


----------



## ComfortGroup_IT (Aug 27, 2009)

But it isn't a x86 processor, so, what? Graphics card?

Though it seems that, for now at least, if you want x86 you are limited to single digit cores.

http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2006/09/26/intel_teraflop_processor/


----------

